# cathedral ceiling with lvl beams



## wireman75 (Mar 25, 2009)

is it possible to drill through the center of 2 lvl's nailed together as a beam 
for wiring for a ceiling fan


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

wireman75 said:


> is it possible to drill through the center of 2 lvl's nailed together as a beam
> for wiring for a ceiling fan


My first reaction is no.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's a good thread to find out yes or no. 

I found this by using the search feature.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/drilling-elec-cables-through-lvls-42402/


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

wireman75 said:


> is it possible to drill through the center of 2 lvl's nailed together as a beam
> for wiring for a ceiling fan


Anything is possible, just not advisable.

You are not supposed to drill, notch or bore anything in the middle third of a joist, beam or rafter.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

When in doubt, take another route.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Surrrre


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just use a chain saw, that would be the quickest way.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe you are talking about drilling straight down through the beam, am I correct? The answer is no. We usually staple the wire to the side of the beam and then pack that side out with 3/4 plywood, nail plate where the wire is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

If I was this guy, before I did anything I would check with the framer/ carpenter/ GC, before I drilled anything.


----------



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

i always had to get permission from the builder or gc if there is none on ur job the manufacturer of the lvl will give u a chart on holes, notching, size of holes etc. good luck


----------

